# Dawna strikes again!!!!!!!!



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Once again. Me running a charter Deebo heads offshore with Jenny and Jay to chase Bluewater down. Same as last trip they got on the fish fairly quick. They boated 4 Wahoo 3 Dolphin 2 tripletail and hooked something that after 3 hours hooked up sounded to 800+ ftand died. The line was eventually cut and the fish lost. But not after Jenny gave it everything she had in full standup gear to boat the fish.

Once again Jay put the girls on the fish and showed them an awesome day offshore. Here are a few pics of the girls. This was Dawna's first ever Wahoo, Dolphin and tripletail!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go girls.










Dawna and her first ever Tripletail














































The next several pic will all be from the LOOOONG fight that Jenny had with the mystery fish.




























The sun going down on the crew of the "EXTRA POINT"



















Well,

There you go guy's. Jay the BlueWater Guru puts the girls on an unbeleivable day of trolling and sends Deebo back to me with a HUGE smile and a truck full of fish fillets. Thanks again Jay!!!!!!!! 

YOU THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:letsdrink:clap:letsdrink:reallycrying:letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

DANG....looks like a great trip.............sorry to hear about the mystery fish...

PM sent!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Extra Point (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey man thanks for posting the pics of the trip. We had a great time and wish you could have been there. I really wish we would have gotten to see what we hooked. I am betting it was a very big tuna because of all the Yellow fins busting around the boat, but who knows. The area we found the fish wasjust north of the spur. The waterwas blended but where the tunas were was more on the blue side. I really enjoy getting Dawnaout there and letting her get bowed up. She can dang sure fight a fish and clear a deck when a fish gets on.I can't wait to get the girls out there again and hope you get to make the next trip.

Jay

Extra Point Fishing Team

26cc Hydra-sports w/twin 225 E-Techs


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice box of hoo's and that tripletail is a stud. Soorry about the lost fish but good job going 3 hours on it. The pictures of the seas look late it was inthe afternoon. We were out way far saturday and fought 3-5's most of the day. But the ride home was great. Thanks for your post. Gene


----------



## Extra Point (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, it slicked off nicein theafternoon. The fish breaking off was a heart break for us. My wife did a hell of a job fighting the fish. You fight a fish that long and anything can happen. Ijust hated it for Jenny. The tripletail was a nice one and it wasfun to watch Dawna catch her first one.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

No Kidding Jay!! 3 hours in the harness can feel like a lifetime. Sometimes it just isn't meant to be!!!! You guys are on fire right now for sure.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

That is awesome!!!! GO DEEBO!!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *amberj (9/6/2009)*That is awesome!!!! GO DEEBO!!!!


HA!!!!! She said thanks Jason!!!


----------



## Extra Point (Jun 1, 2009)

I think Dawna is the lucky charm. At least that is what she told me. I just hope this luck continues through the season!!! How was the wahoo for dinner?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Extra Point (9/6/2009)*I think Dawna is the lucky charm. At least that is what she told me. I just hope this luck continues through the season!!! How was the wahoo for dinner?


AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! We're washing it down with a heavy dose of Capn' Morgan right now!


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

man thats heart breaking to loose a good fish after a long fight like that. wish you guys could have at least seen what it was. great job though on your other fish. thanks for the report


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great catch,


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice box of fish. Sorry aboutthe big one. Probably a big tuna or billfish. 

She's a trooper fighting stand-up for three hours! Nice job girl. BTW: you got a safety line on that reel with her strapped in, I'm sure.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice catch!

How far out were you? Also, did the fish she lost hit a bait up top on something on a downrigger?


----------



## Extra Point (Jun 1, 2009)

We were just north of the spur and the fish hit a blue & white Islander. I had itas my shotgun.


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

great report....:bowdown


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

You Go Girl!!!!! Great job baby girl, I am jealous now, I havent even wet a hook this summer :banghead:banghead


----------

